# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filma per te qeshur !

## Fiori

Cilat filma ju kane bere me shume per te qeshur ?! Mund te thoni dhe filma te huaj, per aq kohe sa nuk i lini shqiptaret pas dore.
_(sa keni qeshur kur i keni pare, pranohen sisteme metrike europiane ashtu si dhe ato amerikane per te shpjeguar sasine e te qeshures)_

1. Zonja nga qyteti.
2. Shoqja nga fshati.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Tela per violine.
Dy here Mat.
Zonja nga qyteti.
Shoqja nga fshati.
Edhe keshtu, edhe ashtu.
Gjuetia e fundit.
Perralle nga e kaluara.
Stola ne park.
Prefekti.
Zevendesi i grave.
Ne shtepine tone.

----------


## Erdeta. B

Ok, do vdes per ate filmin "Zonja nga Qyteti"

----------


## karamelja

Zonja nga qyteti fantastik fare.Vetem qesh me ate film edhe nuk lodhesh me ta pare.

----------


## Estella

ore po keni harruar kapedanin more.
  Nga filmat Amerikane  kam vdee se qeshuri me "there is something about Mary"
The best.......... ja u sugjeroj te gjitheve.

----------


## cristal

kurse mua me pelqen shume komedia "8 persona plus".................shume e forte kjo...........gjithashtu edhe filmi komik italian "I Papparazi"      fantastike fare ........ shnet te gjitheve

----------


## BeBiVoGeL

mua me pelqen "Prefekti" hihihi sidomos ajo pjesa me memecin hihihi pastaj keto te huajat ka plot ... "Liar Liar" nuk merzitem asnjehere kur e shikoj .. e kam mesuar edhe permendesh  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

8 persona +
pallati 176
Shi ne plazh. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bjondina

Pallati 176
Everybody loves Raymond
Friends

----------


## HERA

Pallati 176!


edhe sigurisht filmat e Woody Allen  :buzeqeshje:  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Estella

pallati 176 te vdes fare, ajo eshte nje kryeveper............

----------


## Henri

Pallati eshte teater, jo film.

E di qe s'me vjen ndermend ndonje film qe te me kete bere shume per te qeshur? Mbase:

Xhaxha Adolfi niset per lufte.
"Top Secret" and "Airplane" from The Zucker and Abrahams
Ferris Bueller's day off (se s'ia di mire drejtshkrimin)
Xhandari i Saint Tropez

Ah, edhe nje film tjeter qe e gjen ne stendat e komedise ne Video store eshte "Green Card" ose siç e perkthej une, "Humor per ata qe s'u ka rene ***** ne uje" Hajde merre vesh po deshe.

----------


## klevis2

Mediterraneo, Sud, pane e tulipani Il Diqavolo henri jam kurioz te di a shihen ne Kanada filmat italiane?
Te fala Klevi

----------


## Henri

Ketu ku jam une, vetem ç'mund te gjesh neper video stores per filma italiane. Mediterraneo - me zuri gjumi  :i ngrysur:  
Nga filmat italiane keto 5 vjetet e fundit kam pare "Swept away..." (s'me kujtohet titulli i plote, "Il Postino" "The Starmaker" (shume i rekomandueshem ky i fundit, "8 1/2" "Dolce vita" edhe kaq me duket  :konfuz:  


ps: Kiki te ben te fala

----------


## tironce85al

mua me ka pelqyer shume 
zonja nga qyteti
kapedani 
edhe keshtu edhe ashtu
tela per violine 
ne shtepine tone
dashuri me krisma 
borxhliu
dhe nga filmat american 
meet the parents 
shnet te gjitheve

----------


## peshkatari

Filmat komike te Çarli Çaplinit dhe Kapedani.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

"Somebody up there still loves me"  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Asnje nuk permendi Paolo Villago......ne rolin e fantocit.

----------


## Di68

"My big fat greek weeding"

----------


## Marini83

Ju pershendes te gjitheve !
Po Massimo Boldin e harruat juve apo nuk e njihne ja ku po ju bie une ketu.



Massimo e Christian non visti assistono alla docia di Megan,quasi prossimi allo svenimento.

----------

